# just got Pentax auto 110 Super + lenses and stuff



## pixmedic (Aug 25, 2012)

saw this and just had to have it.. no idea why. 
pentax auto 110 Super with autowinder, flash, bunch of lenses, and case. 
50mm f/2.8 X2
24mm f/2.8 X3
18mm f/2.8

no idea why it had two 50mm's and three 24mm's, guy just threw in everything he had for it. 
picked it up kinda cheap just because it looked interesting. 
i have NO idea what I got other than a 110 film camera. 
anyone know anything about this camera and lenses? Is it any good at all? its TINY!
hopefully it is a decent little camera. cant wait to try it out. 
Let me know what I got guys! or if its a total waste of time!

View attachment 18286View attachment 18287View attachment 18288


----------



## Derrel (Aug 25, 2012)

I'd like to know more about the FLASH unit...I happen to have a very,very SMALL Pentax flash that might be a 110 accessory...I'd like to know if it is or not...these were made in the late 1970's and early 1980's as I recall...Minolta also had a 110 SLR...the Pentax was more-popular...VERY small SLR camera....kind of a novelty, but ALSO one of the best 110-format cameras ever made.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 25, 2012)

the flash does NOT appear to work. put batteries in it but will not fire when I hit the test button...
not sure if it is just dirty contacts or if it is just broken. the lenses are all in ex+ shape, and the auto winder works fine. 
im a little miffed about the flash not working, but I guess thats how it goes sometimes.  
if you want Derrel, I will upload some closer shots of just the flash and you can get a better view of it.
overall however, the camera is cool as hell! all  manual focus of course, but cool. 
apparently they make a 28-40mm zoom and a 70mm fixed for it. and something called a pan focus 18mm lens. no idea what that is tho.. just what it says in the instruction manual. apparently the "super" model I got has a timer and +1.5EV button that the regular auto 110 did not have. huzzah for upgraded models! :mrgreen:


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 25, 2012)

heres some pics of the flash for you Derrel. 

View attachment 18292View attachment 18293View attachment 18294


----------



## tirediron (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice score - what you've got is, as far as I know, the only 110 interchangable-lens SLR system ever made.  I have NO idea what Pentax was thinking when they made this, but I do know that I always wanted one.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 26, 2012)

I saw it at an antique section of a flea market that is all old cameras and lenses. I was looking at a nikkor-Q 135mm f/3.5 (didnt get it) guy was asking $40 for it and its MF. The auto 110 super just looked sooo cool. and those TINY SLR lenses! ones got a skylight filter, most have lens caps front and rear. 
even with the flash not working, I looked them up on ebay and still got a pretty decent deal. maybe  not a STEAL, but fair enough I could easily get my money back if i sold what was working. I just hope it doesn't end up like my wife's Rolleiflex. we put a roll of film in the Rollei 3 years ago and we are only halfway through it. (the camera guy at the antique place said that was a sin) Im hoping the Pentax is just interesting enough to me that I actually get out and shoot with it a bit. ill just  have to find some well lit areas, although i doubt the flash was all that great to begin with. and im really hoping that the lenses will produce a decent picture.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 26, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> we put a roll of film in the Rollei 3 years ago and we are only halfway through it.





That is incredibly, so very WRONG! I mean gees... if you hate shooting it THAT much, send it to me! I'll adopt it and give it a loving, nurturing home.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 26, 2012)

UPDATE...I got the flash working!!! yay!
the battery door wasn't  making a good connection to the AA batteries.. a slight adjustment and I  heard the flash power up, and the test button fired it just fine! so now we have a full working setup!  NOW i have to try and find the rare 70mm and even rarer 20-40mm zoom for this thing.. maybe even the pan focus 18mm, although i have NO idea WTF pan focus is.. gonna try and google it in a bit. im actually excited to get some 110 film and try this thing. shame I cant get as excited over the Rolleiflex. its still sitting boxed up on a shelf in our closet.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 26, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> shame I cant get as excited over the Rolleiflex. its still sitting boxed up on a shelf in our closet.




and I say again sir...


----------



## Rwsphotos (Aug 26, 2012)

It is very shameful of us. Have to smack my hand lol. Just have a hard time giving it up. Inherited family camara and all.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 26, 2012)

I just got on ebay and snagged two auto 110 bodies that were listed for parts for cheap. one comes with two lenses. 
i will probably try and sell a few of the extra lenses. maybe I can recoup some of that money.  Going to order some B&W and Color film and see what this thing can do. finding a place to  develop it however, may be a little more difficult.


----------



## usayit (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a Pentax 110 from my father that I used as a kid as well.   Some are adapting these lenses to the micro 4/3 with good success.  The main limitation is that there is no aperture diaphragm inside the lens so you can only shoot wide open.

The main issue I would guess is finding 110 film and someone to process it. 

Its by far the best 110 camera ever made.


----------

